# Informal Poll



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

With either a simple yeah or nay, who thinks Hunters Safety should be a requirement for hunting period?

Yeah!!


----------



## hondakid (Aug 8, 2001)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Yes!


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah!!!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah!!!!

Steve


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

yes!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

yea.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

*yes!*


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Nope.


















Just kidding! Of course a big resounding YES.

Dan


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

yeah


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes - and I even took it last year with my kid and really enjoyed it and yes, at 49 yrs old I learned some things.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Absolutely!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

KalamazooKid said:


> Yes - and I even took it last year with my kid and really enjoyed it and yes, at 49 yrs old I learned some things.


I agree with da Kid - even if you don't "have to", take it with your kids if you get the chance!  I did this and highly recommend it, Great way to spend time together - you can talk about the class and help them with things they may not have understood, and study for the tests together. And you'll probably learn something too.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

No. I would rather see some kind of test to be able to get your first license and it should be difficult enough that most people would require some type of course.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

SteveS said:


> No. I would rather see some kind of test to be able to get your first license and it should be difficult enough that most people would require some type of course.


Just what do you think the Hunters Saftey course is ?

Don't pass test = No licence.


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> Just what do you think the Hunters Saftey course is ?
> 
> Don't pass test = No licence.



I know, I took HS. My suggestion would take into account that there are some that would receive decent instruction from another source, besides HS. The test should weed out the people that received poor instruction and mandate a minimal level of skill in regards to safety.

This would be similar to driver's ed. You don't need to take driver's ed through your school, you can take it through a private driving school, but you still have to pass a test.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Thunderhead said:


> Just what do you think the Hunters Saftey course is ?
> 
> Don't pass test = No licence.


A class first, then a test - and that test is WAAAY too easy. You don't have the option of opting out of the class and just taking the test as in SteveS proposal either.

-- 
lp


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Yeah!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Yes


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

yup


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

yes


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Another *YES!*

:idea: Anyone got an e-mail address for someone in the michigan legislature this thread can be forward?


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

pescadero said:


> A class first, then a test - and that test is WAAAY too easy. You don't have the option of opting out of the class and just taking the test as in SteveS proposal either.
> 
> --
> lp


Are you talking about the old test or the new test? It was changed in case you didnt' know. 

Also, most of the stuff can be taken over the internet and then you take a test with a instuctor.

Oh yeah, and YES on the vote.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah!!




and everyone should spend a certain amount of time at the range, yearly...
Before Hunting season opens.

Glock


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the same perspective as the DNR, National Wild Turkey Federation, MUCC, and others on this one.

My vote is no .


----------



## ArmyHunter (Nov 1, 2005)

Yea!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> I have the same perspective as the DNR, National Wild Turkey Federation, MUCC, and others on this one.
> 
> My vote is no .


Are you telling us these organizations are against "hunters safety" classes?  :sad:


----------



## scott kavanaugh (Jan 8, 2006)

yes


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

omega58 said:


> Are you talking about the old test or the new test? It was changed in case you didnt' know.


Was it actually made reasonably difficult? Because when I took it back in the 80's it was beyond easy.



omega58 said:


> Also, most of the stuff can be taken over the internet and then you take a test with a instuctor.


I think it shuld be like driving, if you can show up and pass the test, nothing else is necessary - of course I think the test should force you to demonstrate skills, not just regurgitate info you've read about them.

-- 
lp


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Are you telling us these organizations are against "hunters safety" classes?  :sad:


The question of Michihunter's poll was "who thinks hunter safety should be a requirement for hunting period". 

Senate Bill 1105 would create an apprentice hunting license, where an individual can hunt without having taken hunters safety if they're under the direction of a licensed mentoring hunter. The organizations I listed support this initiative. The legislation has passed the house and senate, and is on its way to the governors desk. 

It doesn't mean that anyone's against hunters safety, but instead that it would no longer be a prerequisite to getting started. The parent can choose whether the child takes hunter safety first, or instead begins with hands on experience, and then takes the course. The course would still be required after a maximum of two years hunting under an apprentice license.

Michihunter, sorry for screwing up your request for this to be a simple yes or no poll. I just felt that it would be helpful to answer Burksee's question.


----------



## Buddy Ed (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Yuppers


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

pescadero said:


> Was it actually made reasonably difficult? Because when I took it back in the 80's it was beyond easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The test has a written portion and a field portion now. . .you must pass both.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

omega58 said:


> The test has a written portion and a field portion now. . .you must pass both.


That is wonderful to hear - what does the field portion require?

-- 
lp


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

No. I would rather see the Industry self-regulate similar to the SCUBA Industry. Standards would rise; more money would go to Private Industry and Safety would improve.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## scandog (Apr 28, 2005)

No,
Not required.

We need to get this bill passed without all the in fighting. Once in place, we can go back and make the correct adjustments later.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I vote yes...someone should send this entire thread to the governor now, it passed the House and is on her desk. I can't believe it's gotten this far, but you have to remember, folks, it's all about money these days, to heck with the quality of the hunt, ethics, conservation, and safety. 

I think this is simply a desperate move to gain more license dollars...therefore, in the eyes of the big conservation orgs, more memberships. 

Phooey...I think anyone who is concerned enough to become a member of NWTF, MUCC, etc., will also be concerned enough to take a Hunter's Safety course. 

I don't think 1105 will do anything to help the membership of these groups, or to improve hunting in general. It will just put more idiots in the field. 

I'm all for a type of Hunter's Safety for adults that doesn't require them to be in a classroom full of 10 year olds, which is the complaint of a lot of people who haven't taken HS-but I'm against putting people in the field, regardless of who they are with, with a firearm without any training.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

*MOST DEFINITELY!*

Steve


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> ...Senate Bill 1105 would create an apprentice hunting license, where an individual can hunt without having taken hunters safety if they're under the direction of a licensed mentoring hunter...


Good idea, but I see opportunities for abuse and I hope people don't abuse the privilege.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes... sorry to ruin the simplicity of this... but if we had a law that said no.. I will never ever leave the safety of my 120 acres on on opening day of gun season, no matter which buddy asks me to go...

I


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Well the results are in and the "yeahs" have it by a vote of 38-4 or a bit over 90%. Think anyone will listen to hunter opinion over there in Lansing?


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

hitechman said:


> *MOST DEFINITELY!*


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Definitely YES!


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

A big YES here, and when my boy who is 5 takes it, Im gonna go back and take it again with him. Some good bonding time, and I can stress the important parts to him over again. He keeps telling me he cant wait until he can go deer hunting with me, but he wont eat venison. So I keep telling him until he is ready to eat it, he cant shoot it.


----------



## wingshoot (Mar 25, 2004)

Yes, Absolutely...


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

this is almost a "do you have any common sense question",YES it should be required for everyone,none of this "if you were born before a certain date your exempt" crap


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I am 57, and took hunter safety in Jr high school. The local Game Warden came in and gave the boys health/gym class a 2 day program. I _used _to have a cert. Although I think young hunters should take the class (manditory) I think anyone born before _____ should be exempt.
Dont ask me about minimum age for a youth to hunt.


----------



## theduke (Apr 14, 2005)

yup


----------



## Conservationist (Aug 19, 2005)

For those interested it presenting your views to the Natural Resource Commission (NRC)...they will be taking up a wildlife conservation order (WCO) which will adopt the new legislation (apprentice hunter program) at their next meeting.

The next meeting of the NRC is Thursday, August 10 at the Comfort Inn and Conference Center in Manistique (in da UP)...

Just FYI for those of you that might want to have your voices heard as well as your keystrokes.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes !!!!


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah!


No sense in going backwards. HS been required now for 30+ years!


----------

